# Looking for Spanish expats



## pgrhockey (Mar 13, 2012)

My wife and I moved to South Africa a while ago and now she got pregnant. We are having our baby girl in Sandton Mediclinic in Joburg. We woudl like to find spanish or south american couples in the same situation like us in the Johannesburg area.

Thanks!

Pablo


----------



## kmpneil (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe you would also be interested in looking for Spanish-speaking Americans? I know I spent 7 months in SA and Spanish was one of the things I found myself missing the most (although Spanish is not my first language).


----------

